# الأقلام الذكية



## شموخ انسان (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم*
*اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك*
*نبذه مختصرهـ عن وظيفة الأقلام الذكية :*
*عباره عن قلم كتابة + فلاش ميموري+ تسجيل + تشغيل mp3 + راديو ...*
*هذه صوره من تصويري لمحتويات العلبه*







وفيما يلي عرض بالتفصيل
*قلم الأنيق*





جذاب في استخدامه 
*يتميز بوجود زر واحد يقوم بجميع الوظائف و ثقب مخفي للميكروفون ودقة تسجيل عالية*
*مناسب لطلاب وطالبات الجامعات والصحفين (لتسجيل المحاضرات واللقائات),*
*باللإضافة الى امكانية حمل جميع انواع ملفاتك وسماع ملفاتك الصوتية بانواعها في اي وقت تشاء*
*مقاسه : 1404 ملم*
*وزنه : 38 جرام*
*4 جيجا = 270*
*الألوان المتوفرهـ :اسود*

*قلم الرحال*






*متوفر منه أحجام الذاكرة التالية:*
*بدون راديو*


*1 -2جيجا =210 ريـــال *


*مع الراديو ::*
*2 جيجا = 230 ريال*
*4 جيجا = 270 ريال*

*قلم المتميز*







*اللون الآسود فقط- بدون راديو*


*2 جيجا =220 ريـــال *


*4 جيجا = 240 ريـــال *




*قلم الفراشة*







بدون راديو

*2 جيجا =210 ريـــال *

*4 جيجا = 240 ريـــال *

*مع راديو*

*2 جيجا =230 ريـــال *

*4 جيجا = 270 ريـــال *


رجال الأعمال​ 






بدون راديو


*2 جيجا =210 ريـــال *

*4 جيجا = 220 ريـــال *

*لمشاهده باقي عروض الأجهزة الذكية والتقنيه التفاعليه*
*زوروا موقعنا*
*Smart Stuffs Interactive Technology*
http://www.ss-it.net/mall/

*طريقة التوصيل*


* الرياض والدمام التوصيل يد بيد *


*اما عن طريق الاستلام من عند المندوب *


*او يوصلها لك عند البيت وقيمة المشوار عليك - 30 ريال*


*وباقي المناطق عن طريق الشحن



*


*يتم الشحن بعد تحويل المبلغ على حساب سامبا او الراجحي*

*لجميع مدن المملكة*

*التوصيل عن طريق شركة مينكس-ارامكس-فيديكس التوصيل الى باب البيت*

*بـ 30 ريال



*
​


----------



## tjarksa (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: الأقلام الذكية*

ماشالله رائع والله . 

كم سعره من الاخير 4 جيجا = 220 ريـــال


----------

